# Verkaufe alles, auch einige Perlen: Ratchet &amp; Clank 1-3, Bioshock ...



## kiaro (12. Juni 2010)

Alle hier aufgelisteten sind *komplett und original.*
Ich will hier einige top erhaltene Sachen loswerden:

*PC (5):*

Bioshock 
Der Herr der Ringe - Die Schlacht um Mittelerde
Die Siedler - Das Erbe der Könige
Harry Potter - Der Gefangene von Askaban
Need for Speed - Most Wanted

*GC (4):*

Battalion Wars 
FIFA 06
Spartan Total Warrior
Tony Hawk's Underground 2

*Wii (6):*

Battalion Wars 2
Call of Duty - World at War
Madden 09
Need for Speed - Carbon
Sonic und der schware Ritter 
Wii Sports

*Xbox 360 (2):
*
Forza Motorsport 2
Saints Row

*PS2 (20):*

007 Agent im Kreuzfeuer
Brothers in Arms - Earned in Blood
Brothers in Arms - Road to Hill 30
Fight Night Round 3
Freekstyle
God of War  
GUN
Medal of Honor - Frontline
Ratchet & Clank  
Ratchet & Clank 2  
Ratchet & Clank 3  
ShadowMan 2econd Coming
Soul Calibur III
Star Wars Battlefront 2
Star Wars Episode 3 - Die Rache der Sith
Tekken 5
Test Drive Unlimited
TNA Impact
WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2008
WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2009

_*Würde alles verkaufen, ansonsten kommt nur Tausch gegen 360-Titel in Frage.*_


----------

